# New guy with a 67 lemans need a little help



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

I just got me a 1967 lemans and im not going to make it an to any gto clone just cause you dont really see that many nice lemans around with a 326 out here this car is a all numbers matching im trying to do a frame off this would be my 1st time any one out here please help me with 1.should i sand blast the old paint off
2.the best way to get the frame off restoration 3. Where can i get good engine paint 4. The car has a bad roof i got a new roof just dont no where to cut it from


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how much room to work do you have, would be my first question? Body on rotisserie, frame, front clip, motor, interior not to mention the stuff you will be buying.....all takes up space when its separated from the car, I am doing frame on and have my office, 24x36 shop and a storage shed filled with parts of one sort or another and i have only been on it since sept 1st

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> how much room to work do you have would be my first question? Body on rotisserie, frame, front clip, motor, interior not to mention the stuff you will be buying.....all takes up space when its separated from the car, I am doing frame on and have my office, 24x36 shop and a storage shed filled with parts of one sort or another and i have only been on it since sept 1st
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


i have a lot of space to work on the car where it at it on a lot with 5 bays its a old AUTO BODY SHOP that the guy i know dont use at all and is ok with me working on the car their he said i can leave the car their and do my work on the car


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

for starters you will need to remove front clip and radiator support, then all of the body to frame bolts (the ones with the rubber bushings) and disconnect any wire harnesses. Best advice is to document every step with photos and bag and label all bolts and assemblies (the fun starts when you go to put it all back together). next you will need to set up 6 jack stands or build body jig to hold it up once you raise it off the frame, set them outside the width of the tires and support the body with 3 - 2x8 and you can roll the frame out from under it once it is up on stands. sandblasting will be most economical and quickest way to strip frame and under body.


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

I would suggest you acid dip the body instead of blast it. if your not careful with a sand blaster you can cause more harm than good. it would be safe to blast the frame though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think acid dipping is a Capital crime in New Yawk....but it is a great way to get rid of paint, rust, etc.....then do your welding, GALVINIZE and go from there.....just dreaming, but would be the best way to go........:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

or just scrap that wimpy little three sided frame and have Erics guy build you a tank frame...LOL, agree that acid dipping is best way to go, on body, can get costly though, looking for price list for my local place, did my tank and it was brand new clean. Wanna say they get 650.00 for main body...have to dig it up, they charged 60.00 to do my gas tank


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It depends on how rusty the car is. Out in California, acid dipping to me would be a last resort. The acid tends to stay in the seams and crevices and can come back through the paint 5 or 10 years later. Are you sure you want to acid dip the body?? If it's a rusty mess, then it's a good way to go......


----------



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

The body has no rust at all just the top of the roof is where the rust is at


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have any pictures Laz, maybe if we see it we can give you better info, is it original paint, body all metal, rust on roof surface or pitting and through? if there is no rust and just paint may be able to use a stripper i have used citristrip with decent results and it is non toxic, if you sandblast underside go lightly as thin spots will get pinholes. lots of painting on interior in the 64-67's also. My car was Zeibarted shortly after purchase, blasted everyplace that they did'nt get, there were a few spots where it was heavy and starting to peel off a little but the factory paint was perfect underneath, after around six bags of sand (most of which bouncing off the undercoat) i figured if its been on there 45 years and has'nt come off or trapped moisture why mess with it, epoxied bare metal and undercoated everything before putting in new detailed springs, shocks, suspension and brakes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Recommend you check out this forum, dedicated to paint/body topics, and also this set of DVD's.

Kevin Tetz is a heckuva nice guy and both those resources have been invaluable to me on my project. I can built motors, but I knew _zip_ about paint/body when I started on my project. At this point I've made my own rust repairs, replaced a complete quarter panel, and have the car ready for color. I couldn't have done it without the above forum and information.

Bear


----------



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> have any pictures Laz, maybe if we see it we can give you better info, is it original paint, body all metal, rust on roof surface or pitting and through? if there is no rust and just paint may be able to use a stripper i have used citristrip with decent results and it is non toxic, if you sandblast underside go lightly as thin spots will get pinholes. lots of painting on interior in the 64-67's also. My car was Zeibarted shortly after purchase, blasted everyplace that they did'nt get, there were a few spots where it was heavy and starting to peel off a little but the factory paint was perfect underneath, after around six bags of sand (most of which bouncing off the undercoat) i figured if its been on there 45 years and has'nt come off or trapped moisture why mess with it, epoxied bare metal and undercoated everything before putting in new detailed springs, shocks, suspension and brakes.


the original paint was Gulf Turquoise but so one panted it white with a Burgundy top i can still see the original paint under the white paint i will take pictures of the car


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

LAZ,

Sounds like a great project, be sure to take lots of pictures. I started my first restoration project in October and am cooking right along on it. I researched the acid dipping/media blasting and sanding methods of paint removal. They all have pros and cons, so I decided to use them all selectively. I may acid dip small parts that don't have any places for the acid to lay dormant, I have sandblasted a lot of parts and those critical that I don't want warped I sand with a DA sander. I worked with a local sandblasting guy and spray paint the areas I want him to sandblast, he does that and leaves the big flat straight panels alone. Just my $0.02

Keep us posted on the progress.


-Carl

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/1964-pontiac-tempest-frame-off-restoration-29421/


----------

